# Winter ridiculousness



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Progression of naughtiness


















































Other random shots lately around here


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

That's what happens when everyone is cooped up inside!!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

how are they being naughty?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I like the one where there laying on top of each other on top of the heater good stuff.


----------

